# External firewire emulation by linux, possible?

## aequitas

I got a little question. 

Is it possible to let linux emulate a externel firewire device (like a harddisk of dvd-rom). 

So that when i plug in the other end of the firewire cable into a apple (or windows) box they see the linux hard drives as external drives on their system. 

I would realy like to share my linux's dvd player with my apple laptop because it's dvd player is broke so i can't install any new software from dvd. 

Anyone got a idea how? If it is possible at all. 

Buying a external drive is not a option yet. Because it costs money i don't have a lot to spare right now. And because linux is great i think it would be able to do this kind of stuff.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

aequitas,

If you are running MacOS X, it should be fairly easy to share your Linux filesystems with a Mac.

Look into NFS (network filesystem). You need kernel support and an /etc/exports file on the machine 

that is donanting the filesystem, then mount the donated filesystem just like a normal partition.

You can do the same thing with Windows using Samba on the Linux box.

----------

## WhimpyPeon

Can't you just share the drive over a network connection?

----------

## aequitas

The problem is that apple does not boot of a network. But can boot of firewire devices very easy. Every new world mac supports target firewire mode. When i press 'T' at system boot the computer starts in target mode. In this mode it shares it's harddisk's and cdrom's as firewire devices.

The problem is i only have one mac with firewire support. But i got a linux bot with firewire. So i thought maybe linux can do the trick to.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

aequitas,

Linux is very protective of raw devices (if thats what you really mean) they are never shared.

----------

## aequitas

But maybe there is some emulation software that could make linux pretend to be a firewire device.

----------

## shaddai

 *aequitas wrote:*   

> But maybe there is some emulation software that could make linux pretend to be a firewire device.

 

It exists... For the life of me the URL/name of project totally escapes me. Driving me absolutely nuts at the moment.

I _will_ find it.

----------

## shaddai

 *shaddai wrote:*   

>  *aequitas wrote:*   But maybe there is some emulation software that could make linux pretend to be a firewire device. 
> 
> It exists... For the life of me the URL/name of project totally escapes me. Driving me absolutely nuts at the moment.
> 
> I _will_ find it.

 

Haha!

http://oss.oracle.com/projects/endpoint/

Found it off of http://www.linux1394.org/links.php.

Phew!

----------

## aequitas

Thx man, 

i won't need it anymore because a friend of mine got me the right dvd's which can boot from the dvd-player instead of those bad copied one's. But i can use it anyways  :Smile:  Maybe in the future. Or as fast alternative for ethernet filetransfers  :Smile: 

Did you try it btw? It looks pretty alpha to me being it's almost first release with no docs and so. 

But will try it soon. 

thx

----------

## aequitas

I build a ebuild to install endpoint.

Installation went normal but i can't get it to work. 

Keep trying  :Smile: 

```

# Copyright 1999-2004 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

DESCRIPTION="Firewire disk emulation"

HOMEPAGE="http://oss.oracle.com/projects/endpoint/"

SRC_URI="http://oss.oracle.com/projects/endpoint/dist/files/endpoint-0.1.0.tar.gz"

LICENSE=""

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~x86"

IUSE=""

DEPEND="sys-libs/libraw1394"

src_unpack() {

        unpack ${A} || die "Unpacking the source failed"

        cd ${S} || die "Could not change directory."

}

src_compile() {

        econf || die "Configure failed"

        emake || die "Make failed"

}

src_install() {

        ls ${D}

        mkdir ${D}/etc

        cp ${S}/docs/sample-endpoint.conf ${D}/etc/endpoint.conf.sample

        einstall || die "Install failed"

}

```

----------

## shaddai

 *aequitas wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Did you try it btw? It looks pretty alpha to me being it's almost first release with no docs and so. 
> 
> 

 

Nope... never tried it. Dying to know how well it works though!

----------

